
Formerly ~private personal info now freely available - lcall
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2017/01/12/youve-probably-never-heard-of-this-creepy-genealogy-site-but-its-heard-all-about-you
======
lcall
The site www.familytreenow.com makes formerly "private" (public for a fee)
personal info now freely available. Like your address history, living
relatives, or other connections.

It seems like a good idea to opt out, assuming the site managers respect that,
but also that this kind of thing will become common over time, and regular
people will need some kind of strategy adjustments. I'm curious what you have
to say.

